# Year Old BW Tegu Appearance question



## klowery10 (May 4, 2021)

Hi all,
This would be easier if I had a picture to describe what I am about to discuss, but I am on lunch break and not at home. I had a BW many years ago and have recently gotten a juvenile. He has almost doubled in size in the last 3 months or so and is around a year old. I am concerned about a characteristic he has near where his tail connects to his back. He has a visible groove that extends from his lower back to the top of his tail. The Tegu I had in the past was a female and I don't recall her ever having this groove on her back/tail. This looks nothing like MBD and he is under UVB lighting and gets calcium/vitamin supplements. HIs tail is thick and strong, and I think he is actually a little on the heavy side. The closest description I could find somewhere online was that this was a possible sign of being overweight. I vary what I feed: I feed beef, turkey, salmon, kale, raspberries, eggs, and canned flukers grasshoppers on a varying schedule. I am going to start varying the veggies to more than just kale. If anybody has any ideas that would be appreciated. I will add a pic when I get home. Thank you!


----------



## rantology (May 4, 2021)

Has he had the groove since you got him or is it a recent development? Your description makes me think birth defect/ spinal kink. If it's more of an indent where the tail looks like it's sort of ballooned out, then it could be weight/ just muscle or fat that is framing the spine. Picture would help!


----------



## klowery10 (May 4, 2021)

rantology said:


> Has he had the groove since you got him or is it a recent development? Your description makes me think birth defect/ spinal kink. If it's more of an indent where the tail looks like it's sort of ballooned out, then it could be weight/ just muscle or fat that is framing the spine. Picture would help!


Thanks for the reply- he did not have it from birth. It has shown up lately with his growth.


----------



## klowery10 (May 4, 2021)

rantology said:


> Has he had the groove since you got him or is it a recent development? Your description makes me think birth defect/ spinal kink. If it's more of an indent where the tail looks like it's sort of ballooned out, then it could be weight/ just muscle or fat that is framing the spine. Picture would help!


Here is a picture


----------



## klowery10 (May 4, 2021)

More pics


----------



## rantology (May 4, 2021)

Looks pretty normal to me, my guy has a similar structure on his back. Just regular tegu muscle structure - if you're worried about it just keep an eye on it - worst case you can always take him to a vet for a general health checkup but again that looks totally normal IMO


----------



## klowery10 (May 4, 2021)

Thank you! I'd like to add that it does feel firm and muscular, and I cannot feel his spine or anything. He certainly doesn't mind me messing with it. If it's normal, it's normal. It just wasn't this visible in my past tegu. Thanks again.


----------



## Debita (May 14, 2021)

Mine doesn't have that particular dip there, but it doesn't look unhealthy. Could be a genetic trait. I agree with Rant - just keep an eye on it.


----------

